# Ottawa Ontario Weather



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

The other thread is great, but I want something more local so here it is.
Friday forecast 5cm, and a whopping 20-30 for Sunday .Not much really compared to the 60+ cm that hit southern/western but enough.
Weather network is not timely/accurate enough for me.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Sunday has been upgraded to 35-45cm, wow.
Monday 5 cm, Tues 1-3.
Here it comes boys.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

The Ottawa and upper St. Lawrence Valleys will see a bit of everything falling from the sky (let’s just hope it’s not cats and dogs). Snow will begin Sunday morning, but will likely turn to ice pellets and freezing rain, and then to rain along the St. Lawrence including Montreal. Sunday will be a nasty day to drive along the 417 or 416 near Ottawa.
Should be fun.
Mon 2-4
Tues 1


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, so I'm feeling sorry for you because your Ottawa buddies arn't responding. Sorry man, if I were in Ottawa I would respond honest.

All the best with the storm this weekend, ours has been down graded to 5cm's and warm temps so probably just rain.


----------



## criterian (Dec 11, 2010)

here I was waiting on a good snow fall and they changed it to 5-10 for Sunday and only 1-3cm tonight


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Who says I have buddies?

Tonight sb less than 2, and Sunday will be a mess.


----------



## EME 411 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks like we are going to get some serious snow west of Ottawa


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Won't be doing your street this year Black by the sounds of it


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

They put you elsewhere?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I've got 2.5cm of pellets on the ground,its raining yet freezing on contact.
What a mess.
I guess everything will melt this afternoon when it warms up or after we drop tons of salt.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Lots of rain all day, no freezing. Maybe everything will get washed away.
Forecast is rain till 3 am with 2-3 degrees, then mixed precip turning to snow around 8am as temps fall below freezing. 
Monday accm around 5cm.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Nope, didn't wash away.
Going to scrape and salt everything before it freezes.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Gettin ready myself to go out and scrape up the slush,not to bad first time this year .


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

Scraping up some of the mess, that back blade made a clean job of that crap.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice rigs.

Flurries till early Tues afternoon, close to 5cm.


----------



## alpine692003 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey man, how about sending it over to BC..


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Man that was quite the 2-4cm,s,Hey Black saw that HD truck coming down Gladstone today pretty sick lookin with that SS BladeThumbs Up


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Saw your Toolcat working on Chamberlain or Isabella whatever it's called. Looked pretty sweet. I guess Jara has a couple too eh?


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Snowman ya Jara has a few of them I too saw Black,s toolcat yesturday on Gladstone looks good.Saw a few of Warnocks sidewalk machines also.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

I guess you saw me then!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

snowman4;1154411 said:


> Saw your Toolcat working on Chamberlain or Isabella whatever it's called. Looked pretty sweet. I guess Jara has a couple too eh?


Haven't seen his yet. 
How did he set them up ?


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

BlackIrish;1157309 said:


> Haven't seen his yet.
> How did he set them up ?


I saw one pull into the esso at Bank Gladstone and I was in grabbing a coffee. If I remember right it looked just plain and simple... maybe had a loader on the front. I think it had 3 guys in it... if not definitely 2 and some shovels in the back of it. I asked the guy if I was working for you but he said Jara and that he has a few of them. It looked like they just used it to get from site to site


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

How many graders does Warnock own.Do you work them when they do removals too.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

No flakes in sight for the holidays,I love seasonal prices when it is like this,just wish there was enough to go on the sled .


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

A little bit of snow coming in tonight and tomorrow. Probably 2-4cm between Monday and Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

looks like we might get to shine up the cutting edges on the plows this weekend boys,will be just like the first plow of the year


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

well that was a busy last two days, picked a couple new lots but my new loader doesnt arrive till monday so i have pretty much just run 48hrs off 2-3hrs sleep, just finished putting down some salt, bed time now.Hope everything ran smoothly for the rest of you lads.


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

its been a great couple days no doubt Thumbs Up. finally got to use the new pusher on the loader and its awesome! my sllep pattern is all screwed up though, working all day and sleeping during the day . I finally got my wife to ride around in one of the truck with me for a couple hours on a quick clean-up on a coule lots too! I hope this keeps up for a little while payup


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Snow again this Saturday 5cm /Sunday 5-10cm.
What is with the weekend only storms?


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol, I aint complaining, lots arnt busy, plenty of time to clear them on the weekend


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

True, but it makes me work 7/7 days for weeks, ok 2, in a row. 
I give staff days off during the week but I keep showing up at work everyday.
It is what it is.


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like they are still calling for 5-10cm on saturday, friggin snow had to cancel out of a ski-doo trip up north.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Ya I hear ya on that one Pat,I just got mine all ready and had a little run plannefor Saturday but now wont be.Maybe next weekend,that 5-10 should get things running around here,we should hook up on day for a rip.


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

jayman3;1196984 said:


> Ya I hear ya on that one Pat,I just got mine all ready and had a little run plannefor Saturday but now wont be.Maybe next weekend,that 5-10 should get things running around here,we should hook up on day for a rip.


For sure we should get for a rip, long term forecast is looking like we will be busy for the week


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Just got in from a quick main run clean up,still coming down,should be a nice push got the guys comin in at 2am.


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got back in myself after a quick run through. Heading back out at 2am with the rest of the guys.Hope the long range forecast stays true, esp tuesday if it stays below freezing. How much did you get in Ottawa? In kemptville its gotta be close to 10cm, Very very dense snow too from all the small flakes.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Got 8-10cm in Orleans, still coming down, midnight start for us.


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm just getting and fueling the equipment loading up the salter and away we go again, hoping the light snow stops soon. Broke the side plate on our back blade so we are down one machine. Lucky our new loader is running nice.


----------



## capitalsnow (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like the weather man goofed again, 10-15cm down to 2-4cm, ohh well nice break anyways


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Keeps up like this we will be lucky to get that,maybe they will get friday,s right


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Well looks like they goofed on the snow that we were supposed to get Friday.Woke up at 5am to start the old tandem just a touch of the button away she went[she was plugged in].It was cold out,calling for a dusting tonight and maybe 2cm,s tomorrow.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Tues & Wed finally going to get a big storm lol


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Was a good month for us in Renfrew, got to invoice the per time accounts on average 4 to 5 times.We had 7 cm on Saturday. That was a surprise.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

East end Ottawa got 12cm same storm.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks like we are going to get our first real blast of the year eh boys,should be a good push thought.Have fun:salute:


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Why can't we get 20cm in 3 hours ?
What a PITA.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Backhoes have been launched goin to be a long day,good luck


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Everyone finished at 4pm yesturday and went back out at 1130 they are finished now and the lots look great,how did you guys make out.


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

We started at 6am wednesday and plowed with the storm till 7 pm. Went home and went back out at 1am Thursday and plowed everything again and then began to haul piles around 9am till 3pm. Got some more sleep and continued hauling this morning at 2am and finished at noon. We must have got at least 25cm here. Im tired of sitting in a loader!!!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking like just over 5cm by midnight.


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Kinda sad to say, but im tired of it snowing so much. EC says 5cm but TWN is only calling for 1-3.......getting up at two to see whats fallen.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Orleans is being done now by others, Kanata resi's are already completed, some guys are out downtown with alot of downtown guys doing an 8am run tuesday.
I'm sending my guys out at midnight to do everything before 7am.
Stupid small snowfalls.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Supposedly, as per 1-900- weather, 2cm down with another 2 by 7pm.
Anyone else see this ?


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

Waiting for the 6:00 weather reports. So far they seem to be saying a total for 3-4cm.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Ya its lake effect Thunder Bay to Orillia and over to us. I thought when first looking at the radar that the band was gonna go through quick , however it turns outs its not a band coming from Pembroke way but streamers high aloft from the Great Lakes. Great snowfall for a trainer, will be switching guys around in different machines with different jobs.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Where did your snow go this year ?*

Where did your snow go this year ? Having grown up as a child in the valley before transplanting in Stratford I know as a fact you normally get as much or more snow per
year as we do here in the snowbelt......
Still have family in White Lake and Renfrew and they tell me they have next to nothing
on the ground.... what gives this year ???

We have pushed our 25th commercial and 20th residential on the season this past weekend....
and we are running out of room to put it now....... ...

Love to share .....

Al


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Supposed to get another little dump today through monday. 10 cm totals after its all done. Stupid me didn't buy a trail pass for my sled after last years crappy winter and now the snow is plentiful and the trails are fantastic! Oh well more time to plow I guess.Thumbs Up


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Just do what I did sell it,Now just need to sell my ATV to buy a bigger one for the cottage this summer.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Stratford.  Theres snow on the ground here now. Im taking my winter wood in and there is at least a foot if not more in the bush making it difficult to walk whereever ya want..............................Today it looks like the system is hitting Maniwaki and just over the river harder than us. Still wondering where those 10 to 15cm totals are going to come from/ Temps here are 0.6 C and like taxes moving up.


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, EC and TWN screwed up again!! :realmad: Its raining here and +2 Oh well......


----------

